# a scary lesson - dog ate M&M candy



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

This weekend, I had a scare. We've had our dog for just over two months. He's a 37lb collie/sheltie mix. While I was in the bathroom, he got to half a bag of M&M chocolate candy. He ate all of it, about 12 oz of candy (it was M&M w/ peanuts).

I noticed the empty bag on the ground about an hour later, and rushed him to the emergency animal hospital. They induced vomiting, gave him fluids under his skin, and activated charcoal. The visit costed $225. Expensive lesson, but I'm glad he's ok.

I'd like to say that he won't ever eat anything he shouldn't eat...but I don't know. Last week, I had actually posted an question about how to induce vomiting in a dog, and someone suggested hydrogen peroxide. But at the moment, I was just too panicked to try it on my own.

Anyways, just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh that is scary. I've had to induce vomiting with peroxide before but my dogs didnt eat as much candy as yours did. And they're a lot bigger too, so I wasnt that nervous. I probably would've taken him to the vet also.

I learned my lesson that when you hide Christmas candy in the closet, make sure the closet door stays closed!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Before it happens again, I do suggest you call the Vet to ask how to induce vomiting. They usually have a pamphlet or an Internet link that talk about peroxide or salt..., as well as the circumstances for not inducing.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

That kind of chocolate isn't good for the dog, but the kind of chocolate to watch out for is rich baker's chocolate. 
I had a dog that was about 10 pounds who ate 2 pounds of m & m's. I called the vet freaking out and they told me she would probably throw it all up, which she did and was fine afterwards. But calling your vet is always a good plan.


----------



## Minette (Apr 28, 2011)

That sounds awful, but I'm glad your dog is ok. We try to keep food out of our pet's reach and have taught her to stay out of the kitchen unless called. I dropped a frozen blueberry this moring while making a smoothie and she zoomed right in and ate it. I think she's ok. We've been putting baby locks on all our cabinetry to make sure she doen't get into trouble.


----------

